# Where can I get some Leca?



## Scuwiffpixi (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey lovely forum peeps!!

Just a quick one really, Where can I find some Leca (expanded clay balls)?

I have been to wickes, B&Q and Homebase, But no joy in any of them?

I even looked it up on eBay and there doenst seem to be any on there either?? OMG! I finally found something thats not available on eBay :gasp:

Can any one point me in the right direction please?!


----------



## ozyshane (Dec 17, 2008)

some reptile shops have it or most hydroponics shops have it.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

hydrolecca (clay balls) they dont expand lol, they can be found in nearly all good garden centres or hydrophonics shops as they are used loads in planting. 

Also, Pollywog - Captive Bred Amphibians & Herpetological Supplies has them in stock as well as does dartfrog

jay


----------



## Scuwiffpixi (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks guys! that's great! I'll find my nearest hydroponics shop!!

I have checked the 2 immediate rep shops in the local area already no luck their either.

Jay! I know they don't expand babes, that would be an awful mess if they did!:whistling2:

I Googled it and it came back with a company that explains it is called LECA (Lightweight Expanded Clay Aggregate) That's where I got the expanded clay bit from :2thumb:

By the way Jay I saw the picks of your air planted viv and it's pretty mega dude!

Thanks Again who replied!:no1:


----------



## Scuwiffpixi (Nov 23, 2008)

I just had a butchers at Pollywog, Great prices!! I might just get it from there, and stay in the comfort of my front room.

Ah I love the internet!:lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Scuwiffpixi said:


> Thanks guys! that's great! I'll find my nearest hydroponics shop!!
> 
> I have checked the 2 immediate rep shops in the local area already no luck their either.
> 
> ...


thanks, glad you liked it. 

and i get mine from pollywog (Andy) sometimes as it's just so convient since i get other bits and bobs frm him as well.

Jay


----------



## Scuwiffpixi (Nov 23, 2008)

*Found some!!*

I finally found some LECA on eBay it was a very good deal!! 

It was called Hydroton clay pebbles not LECA which is what I was looking for and I got 50L for less than £20 with no p&p!! 

Just incase any one else wants any or cannot find it on ebay. 

I also managed to get weed membrane in the pound shop too!? :gasp:

Pollywog's Prices are still very good tho!:whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

I get it from a hydroponics shop local to work (Islington)- a basic search online will usually find one near to you.


----------



## Gigantisaurus (Apr 5, 2010)

Good find scuwiffpixi...been struggling to find any close to home myself but £18 for 50litres seems like a steal to me


----------

